# Hug Your Shop Dog



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Today I lost this beautiful mutt, Candy, we adopted 12 years ago. She'd been suffering with arthritis in her back legs for a while, and in the last week or so she had been having even more trouble than usual getting around, and was eating very little. This morning she seemed to have a seizure of some sort, and died in my wife's arms. I'm just glad she saved us from having to make the decision to have the vet put her down.

So all you folks with pets, give 'em an extra hug today. They always leave us too soon.


----------



## Roz (Jan 13, 2008)

I am very sorry to hear this Charlie. I know that a pet can love and be loved as much as any person and it is love that comes unconditionally. My shop buddy is getting old too and has joint trouble. I read your post and think about that day that will come in our lives. I am sorry you both have lost your family member. She clearly was happy and lived a long life.


----------



## RONFINCH (May 24, 2010)

I am so sorry for you and your wife's loss, Charlie. Just went through the same thing, I know it's not an easy thing to experience.


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

Sorry to hear the new Charlie, my best to the wife and you take care…BC


----------



## pierce85 (May 21, 2011)

Charlie, I'm so sorry to hear about Candy passing. I've been there and know what a loss it is. I just gave my dog Bingo a big hug in Candy's honor.


----------



## venicewoodworker (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm sorry for your loss. Gave my 3 a hug from Candy.


----------



## HallTree (Feb 1, 2008)

Charlie,
Only a dog lover would understand your loss. We have gone through that and as I write this I am looking at our little Lucy laying on the floor and know that someday we will go through it again


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

Sad Charlie, hope you all can feel better soon..
Been there with our Shepard Collie cross.
All the best..


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Charlie, you and your wife have my condolences as well. These guys ask nothing from us except to get fed and loved regularly. In return they give us their unconditional love and devotion. My best to the both of you.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

So sorry…she'll be at the rainbow bridge waiting.


----------



## majeagle1 (Oct 29, 2008)

So very sorry for your loss Charlie, been there, done that and sure do know what it feels like!
A very sad day….. our pets become such a part of the family and it is so hard when it is there time.
At least you gave her a good home and 12 wonderful years and I am sure she gave you nothing but
love in return. She is now in peace and without pain….....

You and your family take care…..........

BTW, we just lost our wonderful girl " Bonnie" a couple of months after 15 years….. a very sad day


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

Sorry for your loss, Charlie.
They are wonderful family members…
Ellen


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

Sorry to hear Charlie… At least she went peacefully and with those that she loved…
Ours have been gone for many years or I would most certainly be giving them a hug…


----------



## cajunpen (Apr 9, 2007)

Charlie, I feel your pain buddy. About a two months ago we had to make the painful decision to have our Beaux put down after having him 12 years. He was suffering from diabetes, poor eye site (from the diabetes) and the final blow was Pancreatic inflammation. I know what you and your wife are going through. We just adopted another family member last week from the Humane Society. Hope she is half as good a friend as Beaux was. R.I.P. Candy


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

Sorry for your loss Charlie. I know how it feels. I just lost one of my best buddys on Monday. Had a run in with a car. The car won.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Charlie, I am sorry to hear of you and your wife lost.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

I just gave our Roxy Girl a big hug from you. She said thanks, 'cause she was a rescue too.

Take care bud, and give the wife unit a squeeze.
Tough times,
Steve


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss, *Charlie*.

I've often said-mostly in jest-that I have family members that I'd rather lose than to lose a dog.


----------



## LittlePaw (Dec 21, 2009)

What can I say that hasn't been said already? On the positive side, Candy had a full and loving life with you two. Now Candy is no longer suffering. Try to let go, Charlie.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

So sorry to hear of your family's loss, Charlie.

I just got on the computer. We just finished watching Marley and Me on cable and it came on again back to back. Appropriate.

We dread the day when our Weimeraner Abby and our min. Schnauzer Molly leave us. Take care.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. And I can certainly sympathize. We still feel the hurt of losing our beloved Deacon more than a year ago… You can always add another shop dog to the family, but you can never replace what you lost… Each and every one is special in their own way…


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Sorry to hear it Charlie. We do become so attached to them.

Lee


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

All in all, I'm feeling pretty good. Thank you all for the kind and caring words. You guys are great.


----------



## peteg (Sep 2, 2010)

Charlie, Sandra & I have always had a dog since we were married 47 years ago, always the same, Cavalier King Charles spaniels, our current little "Tess" is about 9 yo & not in too good a nick so we are not looking forward to the next year or so.
It is great to see so many LJ's that are able to empathise with you right now, it is so easy to take for granted the friendship & love we get from our little 4 legged mates.
Thanks Charlie for the reminder to give an extra hug rirht now.
Going to look for another mate?? : )))


----------



## TimK43 (May 29, 2011)

*Sorry to hear about that Charlie!!!! She was a cute one too!!!!!* I know how it feels to have a pet die in your arms. A couple of years ago, one of my cats, Tiger, got into some of my neighbors anti-freeze and died in my arms as I was trying to get him to the vet.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Charlie,
Our hearts ache for you and you family. The pain of losing one of these "children" is terrible and the ensuing silence can be deafening. 
Lew and Mimi


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

So sorry to hear Charlie. I'm giving Ninja an extra big hug right now.


----------



## sedcokid (Jul 19, 2008)

Charlie,
I am so sorry that you have lost your Candy!! She was one lucky pooch to have had a family like the two of you. Not all pets have good owners. Please accept our condolences…
Chuck and Gloria


----------



## jimc (Mar 6, 2008)

Charlie, I'm so sorry to hear that you and your wife lost a beloved family member. Some would say, "It's just a dog" but little do they realize the bond that we form with our four-legged friends. I honestly think that the love received from a pet is more true than that received from a child. We lost our Gretchen three years ago and I still hear her nails clacking across the kitchen floor and her tail thumping the wall as she came to check on me. I'm not ashamed to say that even after all this time, I still shed a tear when I think of her. We do love our pets and that love is returned many fold.

Here is a poem that I think is appropriate and that some of you may not have seen

*A Dog's Prayer*

Treat me kindly, my beloved master, for no heart in all the world is more grateful for kindness than the loving heart of me.

Do not break my spirit with a stick, for though I should lick your hand between the blows, your patience and understanding will more quickly teach me the things you would have me do.

Speak to me often, for your voice is the world's sweetest music, as you must know by the fierce wagging of my tail when your footsteps fall upon my waiting ear.

When it is cold and wet, please take me inside, for I am now a domesticated animal, no longer used to bitter elements. And I ask no greater glory than the privilege of sitting at your feet beside the hearth. Though had you no home, I would rather follow you through ice and snow than rest upon the softest pillow in the warmest home in all the land, for you are my god and I am your devoted worshiper.

Keep my pan filled with fresh water, for although I should not reproach you were it dry, I cannot tell you when I suffer thirst. Feed me clean food, that I may stay well, to romp and play and do your bidding, to walk by your side, and stand ready, willing and able to protect you with my life should your life be in danger.

And, beloved master, should the great Master see fit to deprive me of my health or sight, do not turn me away from you. Rather hold me gently in your arms as skilled hands grant me the merciful boon of eternal rest - and I will leave you knowing with the last breath I drew, my fate was ever safest in your hands.

by Beth Norman Harris


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

That's a great prayer, Jim. Thanks.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Sorry to hear of your loss Charlie. My thoughts go out to you and your wife.


----------



## Billp (Nov 25, 2006)

Iam sorry to hear of your loss of candy. Unconditional love she gave to you and your wife, she is not suffering any more.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

my condolence to you and your wife for your loss of the fammily member

take care
Dennis


----------



## 489tad (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm sorry for the loss of your friend.


----------



## Tootles (Jul 21, 2011)

Sorry to hear of your loss Charlie.


----------



## fredf (Mar 29, 2008)

We will give ours a special hug from Candy too. Sorry to hear of your loss. They ask so little and give so much. It does hurt so when they go.


----------



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

My heart goes out to you and your family for your loss, as a pet is truly a part of the family and a dear friend. Having to make the decision to put down a pet is also one of the hardest things I think I have had to do. Hugs to all, two legged, four legged, winged and scaled.


----------



## sawblade1 (Feb 11, 2010)

Charlie Sorry to hear about your loss, Jim beautiful post 
Hope all is well


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Charlie - I feel your pain as I have lost many canine family members over the years. The best advice I have is to get another one soon. I know it hurts to lose them but it is far worse to have never had them. My current best friend is a 17 year old Jack Russel [Peggy Sue] and I dread the day she leaves me. Keep your chin up my friend.


----------



## Allison (Dec 31, 2007)

I also offer you my sincerest condolences on your loss. You are so right that you were blessed to not have had to "make that God awful decision and have to take her to the vet." And Candy was indeed blessed to be in the arms of those she loved and who loved her when she needed to go. You say all in all you are feeling pretty good but don't be surprised if like Jim Crockett above stated that 3 years from now you will hear something that will remind you. And I will be thinking of you in the morning, because as pet owners we all have our morning rituals with our animals even if it's as simple as just opening the door. By her pictures above she indeed looks like a kind pooch and there is no better dogs to get than rescues who are "Purebred Mutts" they seem to be boiling over with an abundance of love. So I too will sign off here and call over my "Buick" and "Nala" and give them an extra special hug this evening.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

very sorry for your loss


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

Charlie, sorry to hear you lost your companion!
We had to put down our Rottie just before Christmas last year and it just hasn't been the same around here since…


----------



## sharad (Dec 26, 2007)

Losing a pet is very sorrowful. Time will only heal the wounds.

Sharad


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Sorry to hear of your loss Charlie. I can't give Lady Bird a hug as she too departed a few years ago. She was an awesome dog! One save on the house and one save on my son's Mustang. Who knows how many more we don't know about? Almost like losing a parent, but not quite.


----------



## shopdog (Nov 9, 2008)

Charlie,

Sorry to hear about Candy. It's so sad to lose a best friend.


----------



## Greedo (Apr 18, 2010)

hang on Charlie, when i lost my "milou" border terrier/griffon now almost 2 months ago i had a horrible 5 days after that. he was going so bad suddenly that i had to get him put down the day i was supposed to do my final oral exam. they let me do it the day after, though at the moment it was the least of my worries.
i feel privileged that i had my dog 17 years, found him when i was 9 yrs old, lost him at 26. so as far as i have memories of my life, he was there. 
apart from becoming deaf the last year, he never had any health issues or ever got sick. he was actually doing well until 3 days before he died. we suspect he ate rat poison because he was bleeding to death internally, before that i was not at all expecting or preparing for his death as he was still going so good.
so cherish them while you have them, they don't die slowly and you rarely see it coming soon enough!


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

I'm really sorry about the loss of Candy, *Charlie*. She was a beautiful dog and had a lot of love in her face. I can only imagine how much that you and your wife will miss her. God bless.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

@Charlie: you and your wife have my sympathy. It's never easy.


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

Sorry for your loss. Get well soon.Good memories never go away.


----------



## Maveric777 (Dec 23, 2009)

Terribly sorry about your family's loss Charlie. I sit here reading this with my home boy at my feet… I cant imagine him not being there one day. My heart goes out to you. I remembered an email I received the other day. Figured I would share….

*In the dead letter office of the US postal service.*

*Our 14-year-old dog Abbey died last month. The day after she passed away my 4-year-old daughter Meredith was crying and talking about how much she missed Abbey. She asked if we could write a letter to God so that when Abbey got to heaven, God would recognize her. I told her that I thought we could so, and she dictated these words:

Dear God, 
Will you please take care of my dog? She died yesterday and is with you in heaven. I miss her very much. I am happy that you let me have her as my dog even though she got sick. I hope you will play with her. She likes to swim and play with balls. I am sending a picture of her so when you see her you will know that she is my dog. I really miss her.

Love, Meredith

We put the letter in an envelope with a picture of Abbey and Meredith and addressed it to God/Heaven. We put our return address on it. Then Meredith pasted several stamps on the front of the envelope because she said it would take lots of stamps to get the letter all the way to heaven. That afternoon she dropped it into the letter box at the post office. A few days later, she asked if God had gotten the letter yet. I told her that I thought He had.

Yesterday, there was a package wrapped in gold paper on our front porch addressed, 'To Meredith' in an unfamiliar hand. Meredith opened it Inside was a book by Mr. Rogers called, 'When a Pet Dies.' Taped to the inside front cover was the letter we had written to God in its opened envelope. On the opposite page was the picture of Abbey & Meredith and this note:

Dear Meredith, 
Abbey arrived safely in heaven. Having the picture was a big help and I recognized her right away. 
Abbey isn't sick anymore. Her spirit is here with me just like it stays in your heart. Abbey loved being your dog. Since we don't need our bodies in heaven, I don't have any pockets to keep your picture in so I am sending it back to you in this little book for you to keep and have something to remember Abbey by. Thank you for the beautiful letter and thank your mother for helping you write it and sending it to me. What a wonderful mother you have. I picked her especially for you. I send my blessings every day and remember that I love you very much. By the way, I'm easy to find. I am wherever there is love.

Love, 
God *


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks again to everyone.

Dan, that brought a tear to my eye the first time I saw it, and it did again this morning.


----------



## RogerBean (Apr 25, 2010)

Charlie,
Losing a pet leaves an empty spot that defies words. Guess it just goes to show how much they give us. Really sorry to hear Candy is gone.
Roger


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

There isn't a tool I own that I wouldn't gladly give up before I'd give up my shop dog. Even my table saw.


----------



## terrilynne (Jun 24, 2010)

So sorry for you both. Our dog Lightfoot goes everywhere with us even to work most times. She is the best shop/construction dog I've ever had and don't know what we would do without her.


----------



## rowdy (Dec 22, 2008)

Charlie, been there, done that and I can only offer my condolences and understanding. My two "shop dogs" moved on a couple of years ago and things have not been the same since….... until last March when a relative brought us a stray pup he found in western Kansas that had been living off the land for a while. I was a bit reluctant to take her because my memories of the other two were still fresh, but boy oh boy, I am glad I took her in. She has already enriched my life greatly because she has turned out to be a really wonderful dog…..napping at my feet as I write this. So I guess if I have any advice it would be to not let your grief stop you from getting another one. The memories remain, but they will be made even more meaningful if you take a new one into your life.


----------



## itsmic (Nov 11, 2009)

Sorry to hear this Charlie, Our Condolences, pets are so wonderful it is a great loss to have them go, I was just out in the shop about an hour ago, and our little Jack Russel was up and ready to go, looking at me with great attention and anticipation on what we where going to do, I called her over and gave her a pet, We are very sorry for Your loss, take care


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Charlie….so sorry to hear of your loss..nothing infuriates me more than when I hear a person say "it's just a dog". My dog doesn't go into my shop, but she is by my side every other minute she can be…I dread the day i will have to face what you are going through..

Like stumpy said, I would gladly give up my table saw, heck my whole shop before my dog…Rest In peace, Candy..and all other beloved pets..


----------



## rusty2010 (May 26, 2011)

As you can see from my profile pic, we too have fur babies. truely sorry for your lost.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

im really sorry charlie, ive had pets all my life and it seems the past few years ive lost a lot of them, besides my wife and children, i love my dear furry friends, they add so much to my life and i know yours did to…i send my best regards charlie and hope your heart isnt hurt to badly…im more of a baby with mine…i always spend a little personal time in my shop and come to terms with my loss…...im so sorry for yours…grizz


----------



## Paul2274 (Nov 17, 2009)

Reading you sad news I want to say that I am sorry to hear. Grieving is a long process especially when the loss is of a dear companion. Dogs are so unique. You can have a bad day and come home and be aggravated at them and all they want is to comfort you all they want is to be next to you. They are truly loving animals with a deep sense of your well being. I remember when my childhood dog was in his last days and in pain and not eating and we too were a day or so away from making the "decision" when holding him and crying and he turned his head up at me and kissed my tears away trying to comfort me when it was I trying to comfort him. Dogs may not always exhibit it but they are very feeling and wise creatures.

Charlie I pray that you and your family are at ease and comforted in the warm memories that Candy shared with all of you.

Paul

Don't be surprised if on a quiet still morning out in the shop you may see something in the corner of your eye or the light footsteps of your dear one. Still happens to me. God Bless.


----------



## spunwood (Aug 20, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your loss man.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

RIP. Sorry to hear that…


----------



## JonathanG (Jan 18, 2010)

Charlie,

I'm sorry to hear about Candy. Sounds like she was thinking of you two until the end. I'll make sure to give some extra love to our 2-mutts (pictured below). May you continue to enjoy all the fond memories you have of her.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

man charlie im sorry to hear about the loss of your dog .. Grace will get a big hug and a few extra treats tonight


----------



## Randy63 (Jun 25, 2010)

Charlie, I too am sad to hear of your loss. It's difficult to lose a good and dependable friend.


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

i know they are "just pets," but man….their love is unconditional. They soon become part of the family, and when they pass, its just like losing a family member. I've only had my pup for 2 years now….don't know what i'd do with out him - he always listens to me!....well…...not always


----------



## steviep (Feb 25, 2011)

Sorry Charlie, thought and prayers to you and yours.


----------



## Cher (Dec 6, 2009)

Hi Charlie, I am so very sorry for the loss of Candy, our pets seem to make us the centre of their universe, wanting only love food and water and return they give us their unconditional love. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your wife.

Take care

Cher


----------

